# 450 BM stock swap



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I know this has been discussed before, I have a hard time searching on here sometimes so forgive me. 

I have the stainless Ruger American Ranch rifle in 22” barrel version, no muzzle brake. I want to swap the stock out for one of the Boyd’s stocks, probably the pepper laminate as I really think it would blend well with he stainless barrel and black scope. 
The questions I have are;
1) The site mentions bedding the rifle to the stock, what does this actually entail? 
2) The Boyd’s site also mentions a different magazine housing or something like that available for the bottom to make it accept all magazines. Is it actually necessary?


----------



## Fordguy (Dec 18, 2017)

I did exactly what you're talking about, but with the 16" barrel. You will want to bed the action. Its not terribly complicated if you're a DIY guy. There are several good youtube videos that will illustrate the process. Basically, you add a stiff, slow setting epoxy to the action area of the stock, apply a release agent to the action, press the barreled action in and tighten the screws according to spec. Clean up any epoxy that migrates due to the pressure then let it dry, final clean up comes next if needed, hopefully the release agent makes this part easy. Might be some work with a file or sandpaper. That's it in a nutshell
The accuracy on my stainless ruger american improved a good bit after the boyds stock and bedding.
Please bear in mind that I am not a gunsmith, just have some experience with DIY projects. Do the research before attempting on your own.
Gunsmiths near me charge 150-250 for the work including the materials.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> View attachment 595889
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, I have a hard time searching on here sometimes so forgive me.
> 
> ...


Not hard to do at all.I have two rifles in Boyds stocks and I'm very happy with both of them.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

You bed the v blocks, buy the metal trigger guard. I think it is the front hold down screw that you have to dust or shim under the head to prevent action binding. I did not do anything with the feed areas. You need modeling clay for bedding. .450 Ruger American. I removed the brake also.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

With the American rifles, you don't bed the action to the stock/lugs. You be the V Block lugs to the stock. They send a kit with the stock. There is also a company that makes a pillar bed kit for the Boyds Ruger stocks. Also, the bottom metal and magazine tab they send is plastic. I think they make an upgrade that is metal, or there are metal bottom metal on Ebay.
The different magazine option is for AICS magazines. If it had that you could not use the factory magazines.


----------



## Fordguy (Dec 18, 2017)

Ken said:


> With the American rifles, you don't bed the action to the stock/lugs. You be the V Block lugs to the stock. They send a kit with the stock. There is also a company that makes a pillar bed kit for the Boyds Ruger stocks. Also, the bottom metal and magazine tab they send is plastic. I think they make an upgrade that is metal, or there are metal bottom metal on Ebay.
> The different magazine option is for AICS magazines. If it had that you could not use the factory magazines.


You are correct- I've watched so many youtube videos on bedding actions that I forgot how simple ruger made the American. Mine was done a few years ago, haven't had to think about the American and v blocks in a while. Considering putting a savage axis in a boyds stock next. I've never seen a plastic stock that I thought looked nice.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Received my stock last night from Boyd’s, going to put it on today. 5 days from ordered to delivered!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

The dry fitting before bedding the V-lugs


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Make sure you target check it before hunting. POI will change. Maybe only an inch, but possibly much more. 
Any time a gun is taken out of a stock, it is good to check it. Switching stocks entirely brings in more variables


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Did the accuracy improve?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Did the accuracy improve?


Stayed the same, was real accurate before the swap.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Boyds sure make some good lookers and it sounds like some shooters.

I was considering for my 77/44 but never sprung.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

I had a boyds and turned it in for a synthetic. Didnt like how slippery it was


----------

